
Sonoma Valley Hospital loses 3-letter domain name to hijackers - howard941
https://www.sonomanews.com/home/a1/9924307-181/hospital-website-hijacked-by-pirates
======
ksaj
I don't believe this domain was "hijacked" and that there is no way to get it
back.

They didn't pay the domain on time, and didn't pay the extra insurance for
disallowing domain transfers, and so someone happily paid it for them. This is
fully legal, and entirely the hospital's fault.

